#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cambium >  >  PTP Cambium

## VNInfo

Tenho um ptp de 6,5 km em ubiquiti e como precisava de mais banda resolvi mudar para cambium, ao colocar as antenas em paralelo o resultado é o seguinte:

 

Estou usando eforce 200 para este ptp.

A conexão em wireless dura alguns segundos e cai, não consigo me comunicar com o slave e qualquer que seja a frequen cia setada o resultado é o mesmo.

Agradeço desde já.

----------


## midnightmen

Olá,

Qual as configurações setadas na aba radio nos dois lados do enlace tira print e coloca ai pra olharmos.

Também um print do lado do radio cliente da aba wireless especificamente da coluna registration state.

Se esta chegando a registrar e cai possivelmente deve ter erro na chave wpa já veirificou isso ?

----------


## lleonardo

Se não me engano, já vi relatos aqui sobre uma possível correção no firmware. Ambos estão atualizados?

----------


## VNInfo

> Olá,
> 
> Qual as configurações setadas na aba radio nos dois lados do enlace tira print e coloca ai pra olharmos.
> 
> Também um print do lado do radio cliente da aba wireless especificamente da coluna registration state.
> 
> Se esta chegando a registrar e cai possivelmente deve ter erro na chave wpa já veirificou isso ?


Amanha vejo a print da estação, e posto, quanto a chave não é pois em bancada foi tudo ok.

----------


## VNInfo

> Se não me engano, já vi relatos aqui sobre uma possível correção no firmware. Ambos estão atualizados?


São os últimos disponíveis.

----------


## JonasMT

Isso ta com cara de chave wap errada no station.

----------


## damata3

Bom Dia amigo veja se vc consegue o contato do Felipe Zucchi da Connectivita ele sabe tudo de Cambium.
Boa Sorte.

----------


## lcesargc

ola 
aproveitando a carona. gostaria de saber se e possovel fechar um ptp de 4 km com ePMP Force 180. 
alguem ja tem usado eles ptp? quando de banda passsa? 
obrigado
lcesar

----------


## VNInfo

Deu certo, alinhamento um milimetro fora hehehe.

----------


## FMANDU

> Deu certo, alinhamento um milimetro fora hehehe.


Passando quanto se banda no enlace?

----------


## VNInfo

> Passando quanto se banda no enlace?


O enlace fechou com sinal de -69, não entendi bem isso porque no ap mostra -55 e no station mostra -69, levei em consideração o station, e com -69 está passando 50 full de banda, mas ainda tenho que alinhar um pouco mais o ap.

----------


## FMANDU

Conseguiu alinhar o enlace? Como ficou @*VNInfo*

----------


## VNInfo

> Conseguiu alinhar o enlace? Como ficou @*VNInfo*


Oi fechei com -65 e 80megas de upload e 116 megas de download, estou fazendo torre nova no local e subindo mais 6 metros como deve subir creio que feche entre 120/150 megas o que seria ótimo, uma coisa eu digo, depois que alinhou o link nunca mais caiu, estou gostando.

----------

